# Instrument panel Fuse Blown



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

2001 Altima GXE , 51300 miles

hi all, a few days ago i notticed that one tof the blades of the radiator fan came off, i took the fan out and put the blade back on , (did this at night in the dark), perfect or so i thought. the nest morning my instrument panel lights (gas, speed, revs , shifter etc.) and also the turning lights on the outside did not come on. i checked the fuses and noticed 2 were burnt out, i replaced them . everything worked ,everytime i drive the fuse blows again, what could be causing this ,the gauges themselves are working, just the=at they are not lighting up like they used to. all your help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

You may have a slight short someplace in the harness, or you may have a bulb or bulbs that are arcing or have high current draw and causing the fuse to blow. Try checking the bulb sockets for any burning/melting/wire breakage. Otherwise, try replacing the bulbs.


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

thanx, ill try that as soon as i get home, 
now a bigger problem arose, a day later the car went dead while driving, it appears as though the fuel pump is dead, i pulled the hose from the fuel filter and no fuel is coming , do u think my electrical problem killed my fuel pump, (i have already ordered a new fuel pump ) , i checked all the fuses and they are ok and how easy it this problem to fix if something is wrong with the electrical harness


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Possible, or it could just be a coincidence due to age. The fuel pump and instrument lights are on two different circuits.
Quick way to check would be to see if there is 12V going to the fuse for the fuel pump for the first few seconds after turning the key to ON.
Also have someone keep a finger on the fuel pump relay and turn the car to ON (no need to start) and see if the relay clicks. If all of these are ok, then you may be looking at a bad fuel pump. Just make sure that there is no kinks in the fuel line. And make sure that you have 12V going to the fuel pump itself.
The fuel pump is not too hard to replace. If you remove the rear seat cushion, you will find the access panel for it. Just be careful since it is gasoline that you will be dealing with. Also, you will need to replace the fuel sender gasket as well as the pump.


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

where is the fuel pump relay? i would like to check it


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

The fuse is behind the pocket on the lower driver side of the dash. The fuse diagram is on the back side of the pocket.
The fuel pump relay is in the engine bay. There should be a seperate box with relays only, I believe on the passenger fender side.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The fuel pump fuse is in the fuse box under the left side of the dash. It is the 15A in the second row from the left and the fourth one down. 
Which fuses were the ones that blew before?

Troy


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

hi guys again
update. i had the fuel pump replaced, and guess what, i wasn't the fuel pump, it was the wire that goes to the pump that was causing a fuse to blow adn why the car wouldn't work. now i need to get that portion of the wire of a used altima. do i ahve to drop the tank to get to the wire?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ummm, is the portion of wire outside the tank? Or inside the tank?
Why not run a new wire (not an entire harness) to bypass the portion of wire that's no good. It will be a lot cheaper and almost as good a repair.


----------

